# Show Checklist



## eventer16 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have Pony Club Championships late July (don't laugh, pony club isn't all about little girls and their ponies jumping over tiny little cross rails, everyone there is 12-21 years old). I want to have a very thorough list since we are driving 8 hours to get there and we are going to be there from Wednesday afternoon until Monday morning. I'm going in Show Jumping, so no need for multiple bridles, saddles, etc. And in case you don't know much about Pony Club, they are very picky, ae: You can only have leather/breakaway halter, you can only have cotton lead rope, you must label your buckets FEED ONLY WATER ONLY WASH ONLY, etc. So just was wondering if you guys could double check my list and make sure I don't forget anything. :lol:

*Tack*
*Saddle*
*Show pads*
*Schooling pad*
*Half pad*
*Girth *
*Crops*
*Bridle*
*Bit*
*Reins*
*Bell boots*
*Splint boots*
*Tack cleaning kit*
*
*
*Grooming*
*Curry comb*
*Body brush*
*Dandy brush*
*Body/dock/face sponge*
*Tail brush*
*Baby wipes*
*Face brush*
*Hoof pick *
*Hoof care*
*Tail bandage*
*Scissors*
*Duct tape/sharpie*
*Cowboy magic*


*Clothing* 
*Breeches (4)*
*Polos (4)*
*Show jacket*
*Show shirt*
*Helmet*
*Hairnets/hairbands*
*Stock tie/pin*
*Belt*
*Tall boots*
*Boot cleaning kit*
*Tall socks*
*Short socks*
*Barn boots*
*Rain gear*
*Sweat pants*
*T-shirts (4)*
*Shorts (4)*
*Pajamas *
*Bathing suit*
*Toiletries*
*
*
*Barn Stuff*
*Feed (6 breakfast) (6 dinner)*
*Buckets (5)*
*Chains/clips for buckets*
*Salt block*
*Hay (4 bales)*
*Manure cart*
*Pitch fork*
*Fan (2)*
*Zip ties/bungee cords*
*Shavings*
*First aid kit*
*Extension cord*
*Dolly for trunk*


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I think that pony club has a show checklist floating around that should cover all of their requirements/basic equipment. You may need to double check to make sure nothing is missing from the list, but that's a good place to start!


----------



## eventer16 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, I've seen it, but it's mostly for the Rally Kits.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

eventer16 said:


> Thanks, I've seen it, but it's mostly for the Rally Kits.


In theory the rally kits should pretty much cover anything one would need for a show? I haven't done pony club in awhile though, so I wouldn't really know


----------



## eventer16 (Jan 26, 2013)

Everything that I have on the list above is not on the required equipment list.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Is your avatar picture at the Buckeye Horse park in OH, by any chance? Looks familiar; that's where our regional rally is.

Above all, make sure to pack lots of hay strings (the PC approved kind, not the plastic ones) for breakaway hooks and label EVERYTHING with your last name, team name, and number. Make sure you have the appropriate number of free holes above your bridle and girth buckles. No rust on hoof picks, have paper bags for grain, and feed labeled in pounds and not scoops or quarts. Pack lots of bedding if it's not provided, and triple-check your kits with your teammates. They love to get you on expiration dates on sunscreen and triple antibiotics creams.

Also, be nice to your stable manager! It's a hell of a job to take care of 3-4 horses during the rally, get kids where they need to be, get ponies in the show ring, to equipment checks, safety checks, turnbacks, help them memorize their tests and courses, etc. It's a really tough job, so try to help out with your own horse as much as you can.

Good luck!


----------



## eventer16 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, and no, it's at Poplar Place Farm in Columbus, Georgia.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

This is my Horse Show checklist for everything. It covers everything I need. I show Hunters and Jumpers.

Download a Horse Show Checklist and Stall Card

It's the one on the top, obviously. :lol:
Completely virus free if you're worried about downloading, I have got it on multiple computers and never had an issue.


----------

